# Lux measurements - need to upgrade lights



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

So this past weekend I finally broke in my Lux meter and did some measurements. Yes, I know Lux isn't as good a measurement as PAR, but for $50 new I figured I could live with a Lux meter versus a hundred to multi-hundred dollar PAR meter, plus it was the ONLY light meter I've ever seen in my local classifieds or Craigslist.

Anywho, I took some measurements. My T5HO light with no splash screen on the light and no hood on the tank delivered ~500 Lux to the substrate of my tank. According to a general scale I dug up in research online, this is between low and moderate light, and is equivalent to 35 PAR (considering all the light entering the tank is within PAR wavelengths). At the surface, I was getting 1100 Lux just below the water's surface, which is slightly less than high light conditions.

Now for my question:
I want to upgrade my light and put the T5HO over my 10 gallon (which is low light across the board, and considering I just hooked CO2 up to it, I'd like to up the light power). I've heard the next step for planted tanks above HO is VHO, and I've heard things about SHO but don't know what the acronym means. They're pretty much my only bets, as Metal Halide and LED lighting are out of my price range.

Thoughts on what type of light and/or where to buy it? Thanks guys.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

if you have 40w over your 10g I would think that would be enough.


my .02


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> if you have 40w over your 10g I would think that would be enough.


Agreed, however the fixture doesn't have a reflector, and my Lux meter shouldn't be lying to me. I'm getting 400 Lux in the tank no matter where I put the sensor.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You'll see some difference with T5HO over CFLs. The problem with your typical CFL fixture is they have poor reflectors. T5HO fixtures have much better reflectors.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

You could upgrade your lighting for just as much with a DIY LED system as you would pay for those t5VHO. If you're doing a planted tank, you'll need about 12 LEDs that run at 3 watts each. They run at $5.50 a piece. Then you'll need a power supply which is about another 35, and then a heat sink, and that price depends on the size but for your 29 gallon, probably about 50 bucks? But for this, you'll get a light fixture that you'll not have to replace the bulbs in for 10 years. I've seen people grow corals with less LEDs so you'll be fine for planting.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Thats why i like long tanks as opposed to deep. Light makes it to the substrate much better.


----------

